# what's the best setting to have your canon 650d on when shooting  weddings



## pinkvoice2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

just some advice what's the best settings to have your camera on when shooting weddings , some photographers tell me to use auto and some say mannual which would be the best and which f stop .


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 29, 2014)

pinkvoice2010 said:


> just some advice what's the best settings to have your camera on when shooting weddings , some photographers tell me to use auto and some say mannual which would be the best and which f stop .



Depends on the ambient lighting...


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2014)

Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson - library or buy it and read this book. At the stage where you're booking weddings to shoot you shouldn't really be asking if you should shoot in auto or manual. You should already be in a position where you can shoot in full manual as well as several other modes (eg aperture and shutter priority) and be able to make the choice as to which mode is best based upon the situation and your style of product that you want to produce. 

There are no magic settings, no magic mode, and no catch-all aperture for a wedding; each one could happen in vastly different situations and lighting and you've got to be adaptive to those conditions.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2014)

I heard a rumor that Sony was going to add a wedding mode to their next generation of cameras.  A little bride and groom icon to indicate that particular mode.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd be inclined to use the "somebody else" setting if you have to ask


----------



## pinkvoice2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

thankyou ; )


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 29, 2014)

pinkvoice2010 said:


> just some advice what's the best settings to have your camera on when shooting weddings , some photographers tell me to use auto and some say mannual which would be the best and which f stop .



You seem to think that there is one best universal setting, well there is not. Every situation has different light so every situation will have different camera setting.


----------

